# Pb pour atteindre un fichier...



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous 

Un peu junior sur le shell, je voudrais atteindre un fichier texte "Clonage" dont le chemin est :

/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE D'EMPLOI/DIVERS/Clonage

si je tape cette ligne de commande j'ai ceci :

m237:~ Rollmops$ ./Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE D'EMPLOI/DIVERS/Clonage
> 
c'est-&#224; dire que la recherche s'arr&#234;te; le terminal ne dit m&#234;me pas qu'il ne trouve pas : il s'arr&#234;te purement et simplement et affiche >... 

Me disant que c'&#233;tait peut-&#234;tre "MODE D'EMPLOI" avec un espace qui posait probl&#232;me, je l'ai rebaptis&#233; "MODE_D'EMPLOI" et j'ai recommenc&#233; la recherche : m&#234;me punition : 

m237:~ Rollmops$ /Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE_D'EMPLOI/DIVERS/Clonage
> 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer la raison de ce blocage ? Et o&#249; est la faute, s'il y en a une ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

atteindre ?
 te placer dans le dossier contenant ce fichier ou agir sur ce fichier ?


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

...me placer dans le dossier contenant ce fichier.


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

Rollmops a dit:


> ...me placer dans le dossier contenant ce fichier.



Utilise la commande cd


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Utilise la commande cd



Et tu peux lire ce tutoriel ici :

http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&php=oreilly_terminal1&p=1


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Merci 

Effectivement, mais ce que j'essaye de faire c'est d'aller *directement* dans ce dossier car avec "cd" je suis obligé de faire toute une succession laborieuse de "cd" et le "ls" pour arriver au dossier.

car j'ai essayé "cd  /Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE D'EMPLOI/DIVERS" : ça ne donne rien

Est-il possible de le faire ? Atteindre un dossier d'une seule commande...


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

fais cette manip :

tu &#233;cris cd dans le terminal
tu ajoutes un espace et tu glisses le dossier o&#249; tu veux aller sur le terminal

compare ce que tu as &#233;crit et ce que te propose os x...

pb d'espace et d'apostrophe &#224; mon avis


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Génial !  Merci  C'est cela que je cherchais : avoue qu'on ne le trouve pas courramment dans les tutos...

m237:~ Rollmops$ cd /Users/Rollmops/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE_D\'EMPLOI\ /DIVERS/ 

Tu remarqueras qu'il y a des antislash sur "MODE DEMPLOI" : le pb venait sans doute de là..


Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire quand tu écris :

"compare ce que tu as écrit et ce que te propose os x..."


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

en glissant le dossier dans le terminal, tu obtiens le chemin, bien &#233;crit, avec les antislash l&#224; o&#249; il faut 

et tu aurais pu comparer avec ta proposition pr&#233;c&#233;dente pour mettre en &#233;vidence que l'espace comme les apostrophes soivent &#234;tre pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233; d'un caract&#232;re d'&#233;chappement.


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Effectivement. 

Par contre je comprends pour l'apostrophe entre le "D" et le "E" mais pourquoi un antislash (caractère d'échappement) après le "I" à la fin du mot ? 

...Documents/MODE D'EMPLOI/DIVERS/

MODE D'EMPLOI

MODE_D\'EMPLOI\


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

Rollmops a dit:


> Effectivement.
> 
> Par contre je comprends pour l'apostrophe entre le "D" et le "E" mais pourquoi un antislash (caractère d'échappement) après le "I" à la fin du mot ?
> 
> ...



parce qu'il doit y avoir un espace à la fin du nom.


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

OK mais alors pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas d'espace *à la fin des autres mots* ? 

Users, Rollmops, Documents, Docus, DOCUMENTS, documents...


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2007)

sinon, pour ne pas t'embêter avec les antislash pour échapper les caractères spéciaux en ligne de commande, tu peux placer le chemin complet entre guillemets "". Mais bon, avec l'autocomplétion, ça va aussi vite 

ps :  parce que tu as mis un espace à la fin du nom de ce dossier. Tu n'as qu'à l'enlever s'il te gêne, en renommant ton dossier


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Merci maousse 

 Mais alors là j'aimerais bien que tu m'expliques :

comment peut-il y avoir un espace *à la fin d'un nom* puisque par définition *après un nom il n' y a rien, donc de l'espace*.?.? !!?? 

Pour qu'il y ait un espace il faut qu'il y ait quelque chose *APRÈS. *Quelque chose pour que cet espace puisse exister entre la fin du nom et un autre signe !!!

MODE D'EMPLOI

Il n'y a *rien* après le "I" d'"EMPLOI"! 

A moins qu'il s'agisse d'un caractère* invisible* ?

 Quand tu dis de mettre tout le chemin entre "" où mets-tu le premier " ?

cd "Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE_D' EMPLOI /DIVERS/ " ?

cd "/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE_D' EMPLOI /DIVERS/ "?

Je n' y arrive pas ...


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2007)

Rollmops a dit:


> par d&#233;finition *apr&#232;s un nom il n' y a rien, donc de l'espace*.?.? !!??


&#231;a, c'&#233;tait pour ta copie de philo hier matin. 
"Si je ne vois rien, n'y a-t-il vraiment rien ?"

 Sur un ordinateur, le caract&#232;re "espace" a une existence, quoiqu'il arrive, entour&#233; de quelqu'autre caract&#232;re que ce soit, ou pas. Essaie de modifier le nom de ton dossier, il y a forc&#233;ment un caract&#232;re espace &#224; la fin, que tu peux effacer.



(je te l'accorde, l'humanit&#233; a mis du temps &#224; inventer le z&#233;ro math&#233;matique, mais il me semblait que c'&#233;tait un concept &#224; peu pr&#232;s cern&#233; de nos jours. C'est bien utile tout de m&#234;me   )


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2007)

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse 

J'avais fait un rajout entre-temps que tu n'as pas d&#251; lire donc le voici :

Quand tu dis de mettre tout le chemin entre "" *o&#249;* mets-tu le *premier* " ?

cd "Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE_D' EMPLOI /DIVERS/ " ?

cd "/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE_D' EMPLOI /DIVERS/ "?(

et m&#234;me le *dernier* " :

...../MODE_D' EMPLOI /DIVERS/ "
...../MODE_D' EMPLOI /DIVERS "

Faut-il laisser le slash ?
 
Je n' y arrive pas ...:rose:


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2007)

Rollmops a dit:


> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse
> 
> J'avais fait un rajout entre-temps que tu n'as pas d&#251; lire donc le voici :
> 
> ...


tout le chemin serait plutot &#231;a :
cd "*~*/Documents/Docus/DOCUMENTS/documents/MODE_D' EMPLOI /DIVERS/ "


----------



## Rollmops (13 Juin 2007)

Merci daffyb


----------

